# this is cool webcam



## JonMikal (Aug 29, 2005)

this is a link to live streaming video of a watering hole in Africa...runs 24/7. you can see all sorts of animals and people coming by for water. they say best viewing is between 7 a.m. - noon Botswana time, which is between 1 a.m. - 6 a.m. here on the east coast. waching for the last few minutes, i saw something :greenpbl: stroll by and lots of bugs light up the sky. very interesting to see.

http://www7.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/wildcamafrica/wildcam.html


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 29, 2005)

that's AWESOME.  right now it's all black, mostly because it's night.  still though, veeerry cool. i'll check it later.


----------



## Smith2688 (Aug 30, 2005)

There's a heard of guinea fowl drinking now!


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 30, 2005)

wait nm, i just needed the plugin. 


ah yes, i see them!  

question.  i thought this was live...how come i can pause it?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 30, 2005)

i think ur just pausing your stream....doesnt it jump to live when you play again?


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 30, 2005)

> There's a heard of guinea fowl drinking now!


 
And I thought you were kidding.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 30, 2005)

yep, when you pause it stops the feed, then jumps to live when you resume. earlier i saw the strangest looking thing...couldn't make it out. at night the pond is illuminated. glad you guys like it.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 30, 2005)

lol, did you just see that guinea come running in? :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 30, 2005)

cool an elephant justcame in...thats what sent those guineas running.....ok i'll calm down now.....lol too cool!


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 30, 2005)

My question is who is running the camera.  Maybe this is a conspiracy by the National Geographic society for us to sit and waste our lives away watchign animals on the other side of the world. 

*Is seen clapping hands at seeing elephant cross a real live "Land Bridge"*


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 30, 2005)

I looked at the title, and then quickly looked at the url (wildcam) and thought this was going to be one of those naughty cams. Its very cool, but i had different expectations


----------



## Niki (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey I saw some ostrichs walking by! 

Really cool site, Thanks Jon! 

(My cat loves this site too lol, she just wants to hug my computer all the time after hearing all the noises.   )


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, the ostriches are still there, feeding on the leaves of the trees.
The noises that go with the pictures are best - the picture is a bit on the tiny side for me, you see? But there were two very graceful four-legged animals carefully coming to the edge of the water (good prey for lions or so, I say!) and bowed down for a sip. Cool!


----------



## photong (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't think anyone is thirsty right now  or needs a bath 

Edit: oo! I think a bird flew by!!


----------



## Smith2688 (Aug 30, 2005)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> And I thought you were kidding.


hahahah nope!


----------



## doenoe (Aug 30, 2005)

thats freakin awesome...........going straight to my favorites. Thanks for the link Jon
Nothing exciting happening now though. 
Hey, someone is moving the camera now. Happy happy joy joy

edit: there is a crocodile basking now................isnt that thrilling  :mrgreen:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 30, 2005)

Nothing there right now because there's a damn big crocodile there!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 30, 2005)

Must be getting close to lunch time for him!


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Aug 30, 2005)

murder on the internet...what's the world coming to.  There are heaps of African webcames, my grade 7 teacher used to work in a nature reserve in South Africa.  We discovered maths diversion tactics eg. " Mr. Shepherd I went onto that african web came at (insert time) and saw a (insert exotic animal name).  Aren't they (nocturnal, extinct, from another region etc.)??"

Needless to say Monday morning maths was no longer an issue


----------



## doenoe (Aug 30, 2005)

Just noticed its the same time there as it is in Holland. Bummer that im allready at work at 7:00am. Ah well, maybe ill just get up early on Sunday (riiiiiiiiiiiiight)


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 30, 2005)

check it out now...the bugs are 'painting with light'


----------



## terri (Aug 30, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> check it out now...the bugs are 'painting with light'


 wow.....it _sounds_ so peaceful, too. :goodvibe:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 30, 2005)

some prehistoric creature just swam by..... :lmao:

we ought to record 45 minutes of the audio and sell it on cd...... :greenpbl:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 30, 2005)

Why do all of these things require that awful, spyware and ad infested media player known an "Real One"?  I just can't bring myself to install it again...


----------



## Meysha (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow... it's really creepy at the moment. it's 12:41am botswana time, and it's pitch black, but there are heaps of splashing noises, and weird barking, and heaps of bugs and weird noises.

ok starting to get scared... I think I'll come back when it's daylight.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 30, 2005)

Ohhhh! Now someone's turned the IR light on and I can seee everything! This is amazing! There's all the bugs flying around - and they look pretty cool themselves. But I could just hear something drinking and then it all swished around in the water and then some more of the weird barking. Sort of sounds like chewbacha.  

And the camera keeps moving!! It's choice! I'm really not going to get anything done today now.


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2005)

MAN that's a lot of bugs!


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 30, 2005)

Lol talk about timing Jon ! I got my monthly magazine ( we subscribe to National Geographic here ) and saw the link to this site so I went to it last Friday night. 

Pretty cool cam huh.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 30, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Lol talk about timing Jon ! I got my monthly magazine ( we subscribe to National Geographic here ) and saw the link to this site so I went to it last Friday night.
> 
> Pretty cool cam huh.


 
awesome issue this month, eh?


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 30, 2005)

we are addicted.  this is awesome.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 30, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> we are addicted. this is awesome.


 
it's beyond awesome


----------



## Meysha (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm addicted.... but I can't get a hit right now! NOOOOOO I'm starting to shake. I neeeed webcam.

For some reason I can only get sound. it's just black. I just downloaded realplayer too and it worked this morning when I looked at it. Anyone else got just a black screen?


----------



## Corry (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah..I get a black screen.  And it worked earlier.  I even saw it with the IR light at one point.


----------



## photong (Aug 31, 2005)

Black screen here too. I dont hear anything.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 31, 2005)

something about the satelite when that happens.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 31, 2005)

hmmm, as of this morning it can't find the video... It seems they changed something on there so the link is now old. 

And I have yet to actually see any animals, all I've seen so far is the insects and the black screen.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> I looked at the title, and then quickly looked at the url (wildcam) and thought this was going to be one of those naughty cams. Its very cool, but i had different expectations



I did too kinda...:blushing:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 31, 2005)

i just discovered it's a problem with real player.....'down for maintenance'


----------



## Artemis (Aug 31, 2005)

Yup


----------



## Meysha (Aug 31, 2005)

*phew*

The cold sweats were starting up... I haven't had my Africa fix for a few hours now.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 31, 2005)

Aww. I wanted to see. But my internet has been slow for the last couple of days (When we go over our TWELVE GIGABYTE limit, they slow our cable down to 28k)...

So I came back to look - and it won't work


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 31, 2005)

it's working again


----------



## terri (Aug 31, 2005)

ooo...looks infrared. :mrgreen:


----------



## rallyxe (Aug 31, 2005)

awesome! ive seen a few of these at earthcam.com? i think that's it, anyway heres a webcam from a tiger at the zoo with her two cubs http://www.amersfoort-zoo.nl/includes/showcam.php?cam=1&dier=Tijgers


----------



## minew_m (Aug 31, 2005)

That is an awesome site.  I am not addicted! lol...thanks for sharing!


----------



## minew_m (Aug 31, 2005)

minew_m said:
			
		

> That is an awesome site.  I am not addicted! lol...thanks for sharing!




Ooops I mean "now" instead of "not".


----------



## LeadSister (Aug 31, 2005)

I love those webcams!  I have alot of them bookmarked but mostly ghost cams.  All for fun.  There's one at the Loch for people to find the Loch Ness Monster. LOL

Thanks for sharing that one...didnt know about it.
Pamela


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 31, 2005)

I just saw a lion(or leopard) and her cubs drinking...  at 5:00 my time.  Really REALLY cool!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 31, 2005)

oooh blank.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 1, 2005)

Ooooh! I see an Ostrich! and heaps and heaps of bird things drinking from the pond. I can't wait to see a lion!


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 1, 2005)

finally i get on when it's light outside!

i see a whole slew of birds. i want to see an elephant :shock:


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 1, 2005)

ooh i found an antelope or something!



they're getting pretty noisy.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 1, 2005)

CROCODILE!

Edit:  Ooops False alarm. :blushing: it was a reflection on a puddle..


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 1, 2005)

I really must be crazy...  I woke up at 5 in the morning just to see it while it's in the morning...
There are three Zebra and a lot of Antelope along with Warthogs.

I can't take any screen shots right now though... for some reason they blocked it.
hey, now a bird is sitting on the Warthog.... :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 1, 2005)

ewwww now the warthog is rolling around in the mud at the edge of the water.


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 1, 2005)

OK, now I see why they make fun of Pumba.
This thing is GROSS it just got through wiping it's @$$ in the merky part of the water. 
uke-rig:


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 1, 2005)

LOL  Poor Pumba

There's a family of Antelope there now.  I'm such a sucker for these webcams.  Just saw something big in the water and then it went off screen fast.  Wonder what it was.  I really dont want to see antelope being taken down by a croc! lol

Pamela


----------



## John E. (Sep 1, 2005)

Why o why, I am finally seeing some animals and the screen keeps freezing :

Great link JonMikal, thanks for sharing it.:


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Sep 1, 2005)

why dont the animals attack the webcam?


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 1, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> why dont the animals attack the webcam?


It says this on the site:


> A curious creature could interrupt all the electronic wizardry. The perimeter of the array is fortified with high-strength wire and electrified fencing, while the computer and camera apparatus are secured in tight cabinetry. Its harmless to the wildlife and discourages their attempts to get in. But even with protection, anything can happen. You have to animal- and insect-proof everything, says Murie. Otherwise, its a real problem. In this place if you get a bug in the system, it really is a bug.



On the north side of the lake you can see the small building that the camera is in.






Woah! a Croc almost grabbed a duck!


----------



## doenoe (Sep 1, 2005)

There is another croc now.
This cam just rocks. I think im gonna buy a plane ticket and fly there. Then jump in front of the camera and scare the hell out of y'all. 
Probably will be caught by a lion soon after that.


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 1, 2005)

doenoe said:
			
		

> There is another croc now.
> This cam just rocks. I think im gonna buy a plane ticket and fly there. Then jump in front of the camera and scare the hell out of y'all.
> Probably will be caught by a lion soon after that.


:lmao:
That would definately freak me out...


----------



## doenoe (Sep 1, 2005)

what would freak you out, the scaring bit or the being eaten by a lion? 

BTW............that dripping sound that you hear...........its makin me go to the toilet...........constantly.


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 2, 2005)

there's like 5000 guineas drinking water


----------



## photong (Sep 2, 2005)

They change the view.

this is so cool. i finally get to see something! a zebra just left, and then a croc showed up  

theres birds. then the bush started moving and it's a monkey thing and he's making sqkeeky noises  then a bunch of them just passed. i could watch this all day!

the cameras moving!!!! neato. it stoped at a pile of rocks and i cant tell is thats an ostrich or not. way cool, they zoomed in. its some kind of bird an there's two


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 2, 2005)

I want to see a croc! lol  I see a couple of ostrich right now just hanging out.  I dont know why I'm so addicted to these webcam things. 

Pamela


----------



## Meysha (Sep 2, 2005)

If you wanna see a croc... there's one there right now!! He's been swimming ruond the lake for a few minutes now. and Keeps going up to the edge to take a swipe at the gazelle things.


----------



## Meysha (Sep 2, 2005)

WOW and there's a big warthog too with a bird on it's back!

Awww... and there's a baby pumba too! It's so cute!!


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah, I'm seeing alot of crocs now!  There's actually one sitting on land right now with a couple of birds not far off in the water.  Brave things they are since there are about 2 other crocs that I see about 6 feet away in the water! lol

Pamela


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 2, 2005)

Come on people, how about taking a screenshot and posting it here. See who gets the best shots. I would be like taking pictures in africa...except not


----------



## Meysha (Sep 2, 2005)

Can't take screenshots unfortunately... unless anyone knows how to get around it???

I'm watching big ass gazelle things and big ass ostriches!


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 2, 2005)

a wart hog just slipped and fell in the pond but hasn't come out


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 2, 2005)

there's a croc. first one i've seen


----------



## doenoe (Sep 2, 2005)

"please tune back during broadcast hours" What the............???? They took away my live. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......*sniff*
Ah man.......when will it come back.......i need it
ahum..uhmm....no i dont need it......really im not addicted......really, im not.
NO PUT THE DARN CAM BACK ON


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 2, 2005)

i've got the feed

there's 5 hyenas...wonder if they're laughin


----------



## doenoe (Sep 2, 2005)

yup, i got it again too. Not too many flies out tonite..............not too many of anything out there, to be excact.


----------



## scoob (Sep 4, 2005)

last nite we were watching it...and we heard voices talking in it.. that"s wierd


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 5, 2005)

I just saw the craziest thing!  One of those large "dust devils" go across the land.  Not sure what everyone calls them.  That's what I know them as.  Harmless tornado-like funnels moving across the land. :lmao:

Pamela


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 6, 2005)

if you like zebras, tune in


----------



## terri (Sep 6, 2005)

I missed the zebra....  but there's a nice ostrich padding about. :thumbup:


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 6, 2005)

I couldnt believe I finally got to see an elephant with a baby this morning.  

Pamela


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 6, 2005)

me too...about 6:30 my time


----------

